# Love to hear your medicated success stories



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

I'm mid cycle a medicated fet. As can be seen from signature we going back for our de frosticle, our last embie and our final go sadly.  

I've been searching for success stories with medicated fet but all that comes up is failed cycles with medicated,  success with natural.  

Goes without saying that I'm thrilled for anyone with a success story  and though i know that everybody's body is different and reacts differently, I'm starting to feel a little bit deflated about our medicated fet.

A very lovely lady pm'd me to offer support and advise of her successful 5th medicated fet and I wondered if there were anymore out there??

Essie xx


----------



## angie pangie (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi EssieJean

You were on my 2ww back in May 2012!  So sorry that your cycles haven't ended positively.  Just wanted to say we had a medicated FET in June/July and am now 15 weeks pg so they can work and to wish you all the luck in the world.  I really hope this time is your time.    xxxxxxx


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hiya

I have a very lively two year old son from a medicated Fet and a very engertic 3 year old niece also from an fet!!  My consultant remarked that if he was a betting man he wouldn't let me do a fresh cycle again and go straight for fet. 

Hope this helps
Boggler


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hiya, if you look at the research medicated FETs are slightly more successful than non medicated.

Xxx


----------



## libellule (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi Essie

I got a BFP yesterday from a medicated FET. I had a fresh ICSI cycle in June which didn't result in a positive.

Like you, I was desperately looking for success stories for my frozen cycle and found this very positive thread - interestingly far more medicated than natural cycles: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277334.0

The very, very best of luck to you!xxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies, thanks for all your replies, its so good to hear your stories.

*Angie Pangie* - wow yes I do remember you! 2012 seems so long ago now, how nice of you to remember me  Oh to be eager, enthusiastic and full of hope as I was then. Huge congratulations on your twins pregnancy, so happy for you. Hope your pregnancy is a smooth one.. April isn't that far away!

Hi* Boggler* - thanks for the info. I can almost feel myself coming down from the ceiling now  I don't know if you've started yet but good luck for your next cycle.

Hi *Jessica*, I tend to look on here before looking on Dr. Google - I've got myself into a real tiz by looking at all the conflicting stories on Google before now, but thank you for re-affirming the pro-med  Good luck with your next FET!

Hello *Libellule *- Thanks for passing on the link - It's encouraging isn't it. Like you say more med than not. Congratulations on your BFP on Saturday - you must be over the moon, although I suspect cautiously so - I wish you all the very best of luck and a smooth pregnancy!

I'm due to take my second packet of cycloprogynova this Wednesday then I suppose it will all kick off. I've never had an FET before but I believe they happen so much quicker than a fresh. I've tried to calculate ET and OTD, I hope I'm wrong but I've got OTD day at Christmas Eve! Bearing in mind everyone is coming to ours for their Christmas Day meal I can see it being a very stressful time 

xx


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Essie,

Another medicated success story here.  I am 12 weeks pregnant with twins.  I was actually quite sceptical about medicated and was huffing and puffing about it being for the clinic's benefit, rather than mine.  However I went with it and it worked - really hope it does for you too, best of luck  

x


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Bumble and congrats on your twins pregnancy! Did you have SET? How exciting.  All the very best xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Oops ignore comment on set just read your signature Bumble on 2 transfer   xx


----------



## pookiepoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi EssieJean,

Think we were on the BFP thread together back in June....I'm going again with and FET as well early Dec! Medicated!

best of luck to you.


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi *Pany*... Yes I remember you! Looks like our FETs are around same time. I've just got my scan date through, next Thursday so I'm guessing ET week after perhaps depending on lining, that seems to get thicker quicker with each cycle. Last cycle only had one scan before ET so think this time will be the same.

When do you think your ET will be? All the best Pani 

Essie xx


----------



## pookiepoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi essie,
I went for my baseline scan this morning, but as it was day 1, i need to go again on thursday so they can re-check my lining has shed off before starting oestrogen tablets....I think my ET will be around 6-8th Dec! that mean OTD around my B-day. God help me!


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Pany..I've calculated my ET on 3rd - 8th!! Really hope this is it for you..keep me updated  

Xx


----------



## pookiepoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow! So maybe we will be on the same BFP thread! But with better luck this time!

What are you doing differently this time vs last cycle?

I've had full on immunes. I hope it will pay off!


----------



## zozo_lou (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi EssieJane,

Another success story here. We had a failed fresh ICSI back in May this ur & had a medicated FET resulting in a BFP a few weeks ago & as u can see from my signature after our first scan yesterday we've found out we're having twins!

Try to remain positive & wish u all the best on your journey!! 

Xxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

To be honest in all my previous cycles I did everything by the book; copious amount of vits, acupuncture, drinking only decaffinated herbal teas & protein shakes, making meals from scratch with lots of protein, started running, change of meds, endo scratch, Care Maps, even wearing orange for ET.

This time...much more relaxed approached. Still having acupuncture but started a lot later, cut down on vits, and having a sneaky glass of red wine now and again. Oh and I've got a load of comedy DVDs for 2ww and booked to see Snow White & The Seven Dwarfs on Friday 5th! Knowing my luck ET will be on same day but they do say live as normal  

I'm just so ivf exhausted I've decided to make it easier on myself this time and with Christmas coming up I'm sure I'll be kept busy!

How about you?


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi *Zozo*.. Thank you for sharing your success story and congratulations on your BFP, and twins too how amazing! It really helps to hear successful FET stories. I hope you have a healthy happy pregnancy.. All the best xx


----------



## pookiepoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Orange?


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Yep, Orange represents fertility.. Heard women wear orange underwear, nail varnish or t-shirts for good luck. I'm a redhead so not a good look for me but thought worth a try. I do Circle+Bloom visualisation and use the colour orange in that too.


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, I had 3 medicated FEt's all my clinic did so they could choose transfer day. I got pregnant on all 3, unfortunately the first 2 ended up as chemicals (early miscarriage) I had further tests and was found to have a genetic condition that causes early miscarriage, this was treated on my 3rd FET and I got twins, I had 2 embryo's transferred and I now have 2 6 year old cheeky boys.
I did acupuncture and I was lucky enough to be offered councelling to help and this really helped me through my last time, I saw her 3 times but I was able to phone her if needed.


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi I have twin BG's from my FET which was medicated! For me the fresh cycles never worked! Chin up and Good Luck!!!


----------



## MrsB💜 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi yellowhope, I hope you don't mind me asking but from your signature have you had 3 fresh ivf but a successful twin pregnancy with a medicated frozen cycle? I've had 3 fresh ivf with no success so trying not to get my hopes up but I see more and more success with medicated frozen cycles i am getting more convinced I have reason to be hopeful!


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi,

im expecting twins from medicated FET, we had 2 put back in and are now expecting a boy and girl 

Good luck!
xx


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=330155.new#

PLEASE can you all post photos of your thawed embryo? There is hardly ANY photos of frozen/thawed embryos on the net xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks *Beachbaby*, *Yellowhope* and *Gemma*... All your success stories are really uplifting and giving me a lot more confidence!

*Tattybear*.. If I get a photo I'll certainly post but we've only had two photos out of four cycles so far

Essie xx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh Essie   Its been so long since we chatted. I cried so much earlier this year when I read about your ectopic   I had so hoped it was your time. I have only ever had medicated cycles. I prefer to see it as a way of better guaranteeing your hormone levels. I actually had just one frostie from a failed fresh cycle in January. I had a medicated fet in July and was soooo lucky to be successful. I am a great believer in the power of positive thought  so am preparing to send bucketloads your way  
xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Aw bless you *Bundles*  It has been a long time hun but you always seem to appear just when I'm in need of a lift..thank you 

After our last loss it's hard to drum up any excitement or enthusiasm for this cycle but I'm truly fighting my hardest against the fear and think positively. I've my scan this Thursday then ET the week after depending on lining. It's coming round so quickly.

With a little sadness I'm reading the pregnancy and parent threads in the hope it helps with the visualisation and positivity..I've tried everything else so worth a shot 

Huge congratulations on your pregnancy Bundles..I'm truly overjoyed for you. I hope it's a smooth one for you. All the very best.

Essie xx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh bless you honey   you are often in my thoughts & I do look out for you periodically. You are one of three ladies on this forum that I would love to see happy. One is a dear ff who has finally had success after 10 cycles, and is due the same time as me. The third is off again shortly so I pray that you both get the Xmas present you both deserve  
xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow now I feel truly honoured..I hope to justify that privilege soon   xx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

xx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi MrsB- yes I've had three cycles of IVF/ICSI and my fourth treatment was an FET using embryos from the third cycle of treatment.  I really found FET a whole lot smoother than the fresh cycles.  My FET was medicated also. Best of luck girls-miracles do happen


----------



## pookiepoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi Essie,
How are you? Transfer still on Friday? X


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Pany.. Had lining scan last thurs 6mm! Was gutted. Really disappointed. Always had 7.5-8.5. 
Anyway, they put me on Dex to plump up and yesterday's scan was 7mm so I'm booked in for ET next Wednesday 10th   Bit later than expected and obviously OTD lot nearer to Xmas but at least now we've a date to work towards. 

People who know about treatment say you must be over the moon/excited...but I'm not. I feel indifferent . I know that sounds awful. I feel awful feeling it, but been here so many times before the excitement has worn a little...still praying though that our last precious embie is our dream come true  

How are you? Are you feeling any better. Have you an ET date yet?.. Anxious times aren't they but hopefully ones that will lead to a very merry Christmas!

Essie xx


----------



## pookiepoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi Essie,
You sound like me!
My lining was 6.3 on Monday and going for another scan on Thursday. They've suggested tue or wed for ET! 
I'm the picture of depressed and sad. Cannot believe this will work and already thinking what more tests to do if this fails....

I pray for a merry Christmas. Just so tired.

Pany x


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Just jumping on your thread to say a quick hello to Essie ( I will pm you in next few days- just been manic week!) and pany and wish you both sooooooooo much luck !!!!

I hope and pray and wish that this Xmas will bring you both happy news.  

Lining ----

I had six transfers where my lining was absolutely perfect. Thick, fluffy, I had such compliments every time- it seemed to be the one thing I could do right--- but still bfn or mc then ths successful cycle my lining was awful- worst ever.  So you just don't ever know! 

Essie.  I know you're feeling indifferent and I'm not surprised after all your body and mind has endured. It's been a tough journey for you but let's all put our faith in that little embie that he/ she will be your miracle baby yet!  I'm feeling hopeful for you x 

Pany. Hope you're doing ok. Are you still seeing dr g?  Sorry you are feeling depressed and sad.  It's only natural and self preservation mode after all you've been through.  It WILL work

Lots of love and luck to you both ( and anyone else reading!).  

Xxxx


----------



## pookiepoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi lovely Louise,
Yes, the lining is the least of my worries these days. More worried about a bfn or another mc! Hope you're well xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi *Louise*  thank you for your best wishes - can't believe how fast time is flying, if only the 2ww went just as fast!

Funny how we spend so much time and energy on plumping up our linings then you come across wonderful success stories such as yours, and realise embryos are so dynamic, anything could happen, no matter what you do  Hope the pregnancy is going smoothly and you are feeling tip top! 

Hi *Pany* - we seem to be leading parallel lives at the moment 

Sorry you're feeling down though. Sending so much       your way

This can really happen Pany, I know it's hard but please keep believing and visualising that embryo growing inside you cosy and healthy. (Says me, I know I know ha ha) I'm not saying I don't have my fears but I just can't allow them to be at the forefront of my mind right now.

It's going to be a great Christmas for both of us!!! 

Essie xx


----------



## pookiepoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi Essie,
I really feel we do....same boat, different rivers!
I'm trying to think about my next steps....instead of thinking I will be pregnant in January, I'm thinking we need to do this and that test....or maybe just go to Serum and do double donor! maybe that will do the trick!

I have a plan B, C, D, E, F!

baby will need to come to mummy!

x


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh I want success for you two, who have both offered me such support and help throughout this horrible journey.  

Pany.  I was always the same re needing a plan. Was always fearing the worst and planning next steps. I was looking at flights to Greece to see penny during this last 2ww!  Do whatever u need to to get through this.  

Essie.  Keep believing and visualising xxx


----------



## pookiepoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Louise, when you tell me you're holing your baby, I will be doing a little dance for you! 7 is your magic number!

I had my lining scan again today and it's 7.3. My consultant has now put me on oestrogen injections as well and scan on Monday. I think because I've had lining of 9mm last time, he wants to get it as close to that as possible.....He thinks my ET will now be next weekend. I'm so high on oestrogen I should be laying eggs!

Essie, are you still on for next week?

Pany


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Pany, yes still on for the 10th. My lining was only 7mm when they booked me in.  Was 8.5 previously but I'm confident that it will have increased again by ET.  At mo I'm focusing on getting Christmas organised to take my mind off it!  

I start my pessaries on Friday - bit of a dilemma, going to see Snow White & the Seven Dwarfs on Friday. Going straight from work.  Not sure how the 12 hour apart rule is for pessaries but I don't fancy trying to get a bum bullet in place while at the Opera House!    Think i'll have to do one at 5am then another when I finish work at 5pm.  I then start clexane injections on Sunday.  

You may know already but I started drinking lots of Raspberry Leaf tea for thickening the lining - it seems to have helped.  

xx

xx


----------



## pookiepoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi essie,

I had read about Raspberry Leaf tea, but didn't drink it as I've never thought i would have lining issues...I guess now it's a bit too late to start with all the hard core meds estrogen I'm on. Seriously, don't know why they are being so fussy. I've heard plenty of people going for ET at 7mm....and I'm already over that.

with the pessaries, I've usually done them 10AM and 10PM....thought I'm on crinone and it's messier than cyrclogest I have to admit!

I'm already on clexane since a couple of weeks back. My immune dr like to start it earlier.....let's see how that pans out.

london is so cold these days...can't wait to be off and cuddle on the duvet and wait for the implantation to happen.

x


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

The North isn't much better! In fact the gritters have just gone past as I type  

Are you off the whole 2ww? I am, and looking forward to keeping cosy warm and relaxed watching lots of feel good films  

I have to do pessaries early morning before work so normally do 7am and 7pm. I'll probably stick with that routine, apart from tomorrow of course..not relishing struggling in the cubicle at work! 

You're lining will be perfect Pany, enjoy the fussing  

Xx


----------



## angie pangie (Aug 13, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow Essie!  I hope everything goes well. xxxxx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Essie   just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow. I will be thinking of you. I'm on tenterhooks this week with you tmoro & GG (Gail) on Friday  
Big hugs
xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi just jumping back on this thread to let *Bundles* Know I'm now officially PUPO! OTD 22nd. Went through every emotion on way there but now our Baby Christmas Frosticle is home with us. To stay hopefully 

*GG*.. Already messaged you on DE thread but again Good luck for Friday 

Essie xx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Yay Essie lovely news     hoping for the best xmas present for You & DH 
Sending you the biggest hugs
xx


----------



## pookiepoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi Essie,
How are you keeping up?


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Good morning Pany.. I'm ok thanks for asking. I'm keeping busy daring not to stop and have time to think. DH thinks I'm doing too much, but it's all I can do to keep sane.

No symptoms other than those from progesterone; tired, hungry. Keep waking up at silly o'clock, 4am, every morning, wide awake, hungry   

Dreading OTD, not knowing what kind of Christmas lies ahead is frightening.

How are you doing? I'm keeping a watchful eye over the 2ww thread.. 

Essie xx


----------



## pookiepoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi Essie,

I'm good. Am not working now, so really going coocoo. Have rested yesterday as clinic directed. Will remain home today, and probably venture out tomorrow. My clinic believe in couch rest first 48 hours....not sure it makes a difference. 

I keep comparing symptoms vs last time....dreading haven't had any symptoms, while last time I had some light cramps by day 2, which continued the first week.....I was on different type of progestrone and also have had egg collection....so cramps may have been because of being in Stimms etc...anyways....as you can hear going coocoo.

I know what you mean about hat sort of Christmas lies ahead. My bday is this weekend. Glad I'll be in 2ww and not knowing yet. I probably will have a cry regardless as another bday and no baby.

Panning to go to get beta on 24th. That will be 9 days post 5 dt....any sniff of pregnancy should picked up in blood I would say

Terrified....already planning who to see In jan if this fails...

X


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

I know what you mean Pany, I've just been looking at hotel stays for my birthday in January.. My heart's not in it really though as I'd rather be at home looking after our growing frosticle.

I've finished work too until after Christmas. Having a restful day today, might make my Christmas truffles..  Everyone still expecting them again this year as they don't know about treatment.  Think I'll watch a Christmas film too and wrap some pressies.. See, I'm constantly thinking of what I can distract myself with  

It's hard to know what to do for the best, rest, carry on as normal..I've decided on the latter this time..a different approach, you have to do what feels comfortable to you. I feel I've a more relaxed approach to this cycle, maybe because it's the last  

Try not to symptom spot as hard as it is. Every cycle and every pregnancy is different.

Hang in there Pany.. Sending lots of  

Essie xx

Ps Have a lovely birthday weekend


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Still keeping an eye on you Essie   My birthday Friday    Happy birthday fellow Saggie Pany  
xx


----------



## pookiepoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks bundles and Essie for bday wishes! Wish you a lovely bday too, bundles!


----------

